# 457 Expiry - when to leave -frustrated



## tlc83 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi, my partner and I are currently on a 457 visa (sponsored through his work) we are on our 4th year and the visa expires on 28th Nov. Now we are currently trying to apply for PR with an agent with the nomination of his work but they are taking their time getting in their paperwork - very frustrating as we gave all ours in last Aug/Sept, completed medicals, police clearances, all the forms etc but the nomination has to be in before or at the same time. The company even decided they were not prepared to pay for the nomination costs due to 'cut backs' and so we agreed to pay for it.. It is now Feb and they still have at least 4 parts to complete. We are getting quite frustrated as we would like to know whether we will be staying or have to leave which we would need to make plans for and sell all we have here etc. Does anyone know if come the 28th Nov technically my partner could work up until that date but is that the date we also need to be out the country by? Obviously if we have applied for PR we know we can get a bridging visa but we are just thinking if it all falls through what are options are.
Any advice is most appreciated or anyone that has been in this situation.
Thanks


----------



## osyan_girl (Feb 18, 2015)

hello. I was also on a 457 visa as a registered nurse, and my contract was 4 years. after two and a half years living here in Perth, I decided to apply for the independent skilled migrant visa as my skill is on the list (cant remember what its called now) even before my 457 visa expired. I asked my boss if he can nominate me and he said he is unable to do it at that time so I did it without his sponsorship as an independent skilled migrant. did not hire any agent, did it all online by myself. after I completed all my requirements (the skills assessment took the longest time which was about two months), I only took about two weeks for my PR to be granted. good luck with your application. I think when the 457 visa expires you have three months to organise a different one or have someone take over the sponsorship


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

If your 457 expires on Nov. 28th, you will become an unlawful resident if you are still here on Nov. 29th without another visa (even bridging visa) already in place. So if you don't go ahead with PR, your husband could possibly work up until the 28th but you need to be on an airplane heading overseas before midnight.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

M-M is correct. You must leave before your visas ceases to be in effect or obtain another visa prior to expiry.


----------



## tlc83 (Feb 12, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> If your 457 expires on Nov. 28th, you will become an unlawful resident if you are still here on Nov. 29th without another visa (even bridging visa) already in place. So if you don't go ahead with PR, your husband could possibly work up until the 28th but you need to be on an airplane heading overseas before midnight.


Yes that's what I thought - Fingers crossed for PR!


----------



## mylenesugar (Feb 18, 2015)

After 1 July 2013 - The time period for Subclass 457 holders to find a new sponsor or to depart Australia, if they cease employment with their sponsoring employer, is extended to 90 consecutive days.

Check in immi website


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

mylenesugar said:


> After 1 July 2013 - The time period for Subclass 457 holders to find a new sponsor or to depart Australia, if they cease employment with their sponsoring employer, is extended to 90 consecutive days.
> 
> Check in immi website


That does not apply to this situation. The OP is still with her employer. Her visa is expiring. Entirely different matter.


----------

